# Gage Roads Atomic American Pale Ale



## welly2 (1/4/16)

Jesus H Christ, this stuff is filthy.

It says "brewed by fussy bastards" on the back of the bottle. If fussy bastards brewed this beer, they wouldn't let it leave the brewery. They wouldn't even wash their dog in the muck. They'd pour it down the sink and start again.

1/5. Wouldn't buy again.


----------



## Dave70 (8/4/16)

Duno what happened to Gauge Roads. About six or so years ago I remember their IPA was a cracker. Then they stooped being good came out with that Sleeping Giant ordinariness. 
About the same time most of Squires beers started to suck.


----------



## A.B. (8/4/16)

you drinking out of the bottle or a glass? I've found its way different out of the glass.


----------



## rude (8/4/16)

Woolies bought them


----------



## eldertaco (8/4/16)

Yeah I had it once a year or so back and it was bad enough that I swore never to touch another drop from them. Shortly after I discovered it was just after they'd been bought by colesworth and I knew I'd made the right choice.


----------



## doctr-dan (8/4/16)

It's a beer that mega swill drinkers buy to feel like they like craft beer


----------



## welly2 (9/4/16)

A.B. said:


> you drinking out of the bottle or a glass? I've found its way different out of the glass.


A bit of both. I may well have got a bad batch but it was rotten!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/4/16)

No, you didn't get a bad batch, that's just what it tastes like, as mentioned above Gage Roads was a good beer until it got messed about with.


----------

